#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Практика Ваджрапани

## Норбу

Здравствуйте!
Есть ли у кого текст практики Ваджрапани с мантрой:
OM BENZA TSENDA MAHA ROSHANA HUNG PHET
?

----------


## Майя П

Нам давали, но она общая, там упоминается среди других защитников и увы передавать нельзя (врачебный вариант, при лечении некоторых болезней)

----------


## Дифо

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть ли у кого текст практики Ваджрапани с мантрой:
> OM BENZA TSENDA MAHA ROSHANA HUNG PHET
> ?



Ммда...................

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть ли у кого текст практики Ваджрапани с мантрой:
> OM BENZA TSENDA MAHA ROSHANA HUNG PHET
> ?


Сотрите свой пост с мантрой - проявите сострадание к своему Учителю, от которого Вы её получили.

----------


## Denli

> OM BENZA ... PHET


А разве это не мантра Гаруты Вайрапа? Хотя, может быть Гарута Вайрап это манифестация Ваджрапани???
Мне ее учитель передавал против призраков. Так и  сказал: "Opposit ghosts".

----------


## Denli

А не про этого вот красавца шла речь в этом посте?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сотрите свой пост с мантрой - проявите сострадание к своему Учителю, от которого Вы её получили.


Сотрут пост с мантрой или нет, это в данном случае безразлично. Тем более что тексты с этой мантрой, практикой и кратким комментарием давно выложены (на английском языке) в сети.

----------


## Denli

> Сотрут пост с мантрой или нет, это в данном случае безразлично. Тем более что тексты с этой мантрой, практикой и кратким комментарием давно выложены (на английском языке) в сети.


А где выложено, и на какого именно Ваджрапани?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А где выложено, и на какого именно Ваджрапани?


Поищите по "MAHA ROSHANA" на гуугле. Первая же ссылка выводит именно на этот текст в формате pdf. Наверняка есть и другие. Не искал.

----------


## Akimi

> А не про этого вот красавца шла речь в этом посте?


Впервые вижу такое изображение
Вадрапани больше похож на  того кто слева вверху от этого - в правой руке у него дордже а левая в мудре.. а чтобы с змеей!  :EEK!: 
А еще бывает зеленый цвет Ваджрапани - его совсем редко встретишь  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а чтобы с змеей!


Это форма ануттаратнтры - Ваджрапани Махачакра или  Ниламбарадхара Ваджрапани.

----------

Akimi (17.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сотрите свой пост с мантрой - проявите сострадание к своему Учителю, от которого Вы её получили.


Да ладна, чего уж теперь...
Все это не просто в И-нете, а даже в учебниках тибетского в разделе текстов для чтения:
ТЕКСТ ДЛЯ ЧТЕНИЯ X
Ритуал Вызывания Яростного Ваджрапани...

----------

Дифо (23.11.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Поищите по "MAHA ROSHANA" на гуугле. Первая же ссылка выводит именно на этот текст в формате pdf. Наверняка есть и другие. Не искал.


Что-то не вышло......

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что-то не вышло......


Ответ в личке

----------

